# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Fletching Jig

## seandundee

Hi is there anyone that has a fletching jig i can please borrow just for three arrows

----------


## w8indq

I got one hou can buy for 30 bucks I dont use it only fletched 3 arrows myself

----------


## seandundee

Thanks @w8indq but scribe is already giving me one

----------


## w8indq

All good man I bought but I shoot 3 different diameter arrows so its to much pissing around

----------


## seandundee

> All good man I bought but I shoot 3 different diameter arrows so its to much pissing around


What sort of bow have you got?

----------


## w8indq

> What sort of bow have you got?


Matthews chill r,  newbreed cyborg and bear grizzly recurve lol

----------


## seandundee

> Matthews chill r,  newbreed cyborg and bear grizzly recurve lol


wow I just have a 25 lb barnett bow I thing its a long bow

----------


## Boar Freak

> I got one hou can buy for 30 bucks I dont use it only fletched 3 arrows myself


Hi mate, do you still have the jig?

What brand? Is it strait fletch?

Thanks Tom

----------

